# An interview with a missionary



## Pergamum (Nov 10, 2012)

An Interview with a Missionary | A Wretch, Reformed.

Here is an interview in Q and A format from a solid church in Singapore, Shalom Reformed Baptist Church.

Enjoy.


----------



## Tim (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for this, Pergs. We all have access to so many sermons; interviews with missionaries are more rare.


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

